# long bow build



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

wanted to throw this out for anyone that may be interested. I started building longbows last year and since then it has consumed me lots of fun. I am by no means an expert bowyer but if anyone is interested in giving it a try i live in breck and would be more than willing to share my hits and misses, and equipment. i have everything needed to accomplish recurve and r/d longbows( saws, sanders, molds, oven) except the bow's material, but depending on what you want to build most raw material can be gotten from Fleet farm. again if anyone is interested hit me up i live in Breckenridge MN .


----------

